# شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

*شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

النهاردة سوف اشرح ليكم برنامج الكتابة على الصور
و اللينك الخاص بالبرنامج دة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4545

بسم اللة
نبتدى الشرح 
:t39::t39::t39::t39::t39::t39:

1 - عند فتح البرنامج يظهر لنا كما فى الصورة .







2 - ثم نضغط على file ثم open  ثم نختار الصورة المراد
الكتابة عليها .
3 - ثم تظهر كما يلى .






:36_1_11:​


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

4 - بعد ذلك نكتب الجملة المراد ظهورها على الصورة كما يلى .






5 - بعد ذلك نفعل كما فى الصورة الاتية 
لكى نعدل على الكلام .





​


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

6 - بعد ذلك يظهر لنا صندوق حوارى كما فى الصورة الاتية .






7 - هذة الارقام تشير الى الاتى :-
1 - لتغير شكل الكتابة .
2 - لتغير حجم الكتابة .
3 - لون الكتابة .
4 - لون خلفية الكتابة .
5 - نضغط ok .

بعد ذلك يظهر الاتى :






نضغط على المكان اللى عايزين الكتابة تظهر فية و تظهر كما فى الصورة السابقة .
​


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

كدة الشرح خلص
انا موجود لو حد عايز حاجة
ربنا معانا


----------



## بنت الله (19 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسى ليك يابولا

بجد البرنامج جميل اوى

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## pola (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا

انا فى الخدمة


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي الك على الشرح
بس الصور المرفقة منها تالعه عندي


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي بس الصور ما فتحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك ياحبيبتي شكرا على الموضوع والشرح الجميل *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا بولا على البرنامج 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور مش باينة 
انا مش عارف اتعامل مع البرنامج دة


----------



## الليدي بيرد (19 ديسمبر 2006)

يسلموووووووووووو على البرناااامج والشرررح

تحيااااتي ^_^​


----------



## mero 2007 (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا بولا على البرنامج دة بس الصور مش ظاهرة عندى​


----------



## mr.hima (20 يناير 2007)

يا بولا باشا ممكن ترفع الصور تاني علشان مش ظاهرة عندي


----------



## @bola@ (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## غصن زيتون (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

شكرا على شرحك البسيط الجميل يا بولا
الرب يحفظ حياتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

شكرا يا بولا على البرنامج الجميل ده 

ربنا يباركك حبيبى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

*اللينك مش شغال يا مينا*


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

*رد: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

ربنا يباركك
شكرا ليك


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شرح برنامج الكتابة على الصور*

اللينك لا يعمل ​


----------

